# OA-121 Indemnification Adjustment



## kriscline (Apr 22, 2013)

We have a small adjustment taken from every claim on one EOB with OA-121 stated as the reason. I called Medicare and surprisingly they dont have a clue. I have been Googling it and there are many explainations. One of the most common explainations is that the rendering or reffering physician is not enrolled in PECOS. Can anyone speak from experience on this?


----------



## kriscline (Apr 24, 2013)

FYI....it is the 2% sequestration adjustment. We were prepared to see adjustment code 223 for sequestration but they are using both


----------

